# Where is the best place to get good quality hoodies



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hi all I need some suggestions on where I can find good quality hoodies at a reasonable price.....

2nd. I would like to get an idea of how much the average resale price is for a custom logo rhinestone logo on a hoodies. Here is a pic of the sample I did. For this I am around $45.00.
Thanks


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be closer to 50 or 55 for that shirt. A custom logo on a tee is about 45. But I only use the pricier tees and premium stones. 


Laurie Schiff
Www.fatpetawards.com


----------



## BrandonZeciri (Jul 2, 2013)

AliExpress has some of the heavier hoodies (which I prefer) for about $13 with free shipping, no minimum order quanity. 

I've seen some of the suppliers that I use sell hoodies for as low as $8 each, but then I have to pay for shipping - and they're usually the lighter weight hoodies.


----------



## Spirit Sparkle (Jul 24, 2012)

Americana Sportswear (part of S&S), SanMar or Bodek and Rhodes are a few that come to mind. You need a resale cert.

Jiffy and Shirt Champs are a couple if you don't have a resale cert yet.

Nice hoodie BTW!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I use Imprints Wholesale and Broder Bros., you do need the resale cert. for them.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

thank you all, I have a resale cert, so no issues there. I will check out your recommendations and thank you again.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

We like Beimar for their contrast hoodies. The school colors are great and they have a good price and great quality.


----------



## BSMAZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Bodek and Rhodes has been the cheapest I've found at about $8+. Otherwise, Walmart (believe it or not) at about $9+. You can get a Sales Tax Exemption Card at the Walmart Customer Service, so you won't be paying double tax.


----------

